# Prestige Reflections - The Launch



## mattjonescardiff

Morning Guys

Just thought I'd say I've decided to become a Detailing World Supporter. Not that anything I do is going to change much, but I thought it was about time to give something back to DW and show my appreciation for what it has done for me.

This means I can now Detail under a company name, Prestige Reflections, and I can shamelessly plug my website! - www.prestigereflections.co.uk

Here's my first write-up in the Studio if you're interested:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89014

Cheers
Matt


----------



## spitfire

Exciting moment for you eh? Good luck:thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo

good luck hope all goes well:thumb:


----------



## gtisportline

Congrats fellow Diff'ian :wave:


----------



## Silva1

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT

Well done and good luck fella :thumb: Been thinking about asking you for some advise recently as your local so will be in touch soon.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Good luck with the new venture! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

You might want to be added into the "Need a Detailer - Wales" thread :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks

Nice work Matt mate, good on you and best of luck!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Cheers guys! Good to hear from you all and your support is much appreciated.


----------



## Scud

Well done Matt


----------



## Huw

Nice one Matt, good luck.


----------



## wfenix

Nice one matt i hope you do really well fella. :thumb:


----------



## mike137

been thinkin of doing this for a long time, need to regester my company name first tho.

good luck either way, hope all goes well for you


----------



## -ROM-

Good luck. 

One word of advice, IMO linking to DW to show your past work just looks cheap and nasty to me. You should have a write up/showroom on your site.


----------



## mattm

Good luck mate. Your attention to detail is spot on. :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

rmorgan84 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> One word of advice, IMO linking to DW to show your past work just looks cheap and nasty to me. You should have a write up/showroom on your site.


A dedicated gallery section with write-ups may look a tad slicker but I'm perfectly happy with linking to DW. I'm proud to display my work here and I think this site is a fantastic way to showcase. DW also has the benefit of showing feedback from others, and sometimes the client themselves, which can only be a good thing for giving confidence to potential new clients.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Thanks for all the encouragement guys, it's much appreciated.


----------



## pippyrips

Matt,

Will be in touch shortly for a quote to do a Phantom Black RS4. The paint is pretty spot on with just a few very light marks to be cleared thanks to a recent visit to the dealership!!

Up until now i've detailed it myself however just don't get the time anymore thanks to the a not so new arrival!

Speak soon.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

pippyrips said:


> Matt,
> 
> Will be in touch shortly for a quote to do a Phantom Black RS4. The paint is pretty spot on with just a few very light marks to be cleared thanks to a recent visit to the dealership!!
> 
> Up until now i've detailed it myself however just don't get the time anymore thanks to the a not so new arrival!
> 
> Speak soon.


Hi there. Nice car. Have you been machine polishing it previously, or just Detailing by hand? Being Phantom Black I'm sure it will look outstanding with a Correction Detail.

You can email me directly on [email protected]

All the best,
Matt


----------



## pippyrips

mattjonescardiff said:


> Hi there. Nice car. Have you been machine polishing it previously, or just Detailing by hand? Being Phantom Black I'm sure it will look outstanding with a Correction Detail.
> 
> You can email me directly on [email protected]
> 
> All the best,
> Matt


Nothing too major as vag paint is pretty tough, that combined with washing properly has meant i've only porter cable'd it the once wiht sfxIII.

You right on the colour, it looks great when sorted properly, speak soon.


----------



## 11068

Well done Matt. Nice Mini you did there.:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

pippyrips said:


> Nothing too major as vag paint is pretty tough, that combined with washing properly has meant i've only porter cable'd it the once wiht sfxIII.
> 
> You right on the colour, it looks great when sorted properly, speak soon.


It sounds like you know what you're talking about when it comes to polishing so that's good to hear.



Wp said:


> Well done Matt. Nice Mini you did there.:thumb:


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Scud

You didnt have this done on the group buy after did you Rob ? the one on SN


----------



## 3dr

a word of advice mate, now it's "publicly" a business, be careful working at home  well done though, hope it works out, your attention to detail is very good :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

3dr said:


> a word of advice mate, now it's "publicly" a business, be careful working at home  well done though, hope it works out, your attention to detail is very good :thumb:


Not to worry, it's all above board, and thanks for the compliments :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

just dont pi55 the neighbours off or things could get difficult , i think thats what 3dr meant


----------



## Carr20VT

Matt do you do mobile or just at Cardiff?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> just dont pi55 the neighbours off or things could get difficult , i think thats what 3dr meant


Oh right, will do. I'm sure Davey will tell me quick enough if I'm bothering him though! We couldn't ask for a better neighbour.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Carr20VT said:


> Matt do you do mobile or just at Cardiff?


As a rule I only work from my house. This means I don't have to squeeze a Detail into a day, so more time is spent on the car and less on travelling and faffing. That being said, I am able to travel.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

mattjonescardiff said:


> Oh right, will do. I'm sure Davey will tell me quick enough if I'm bothering him though! We couldn't ask for a better neighbour.


immediate neighbours maybe but its the curtain twitchers youll have to watch , as you get busier theyll realise your making money from what your doing .then you might just start getting subtle phone calls from the council wanting to know all sorts


----------



## al_lotus

I'm going to be changing my car soon, and if the paintwork is a bit more than i can handle confidently i think i may support one of you Welsh boys and get myself a proper correction detail done. I come down to Cardiff fairly regularly so its a good excuse!


----------



## TriBorG

Just been to the web site looks good still I cannot believe the Z**** has to go on I say there MUST be enough other products to use I would stick the Z**** products where the sun does not shine and use something else If more and more people stopped using Z**** then sureley that must hit them in the pocket you do not see any other manufacture doing this 

I work in PCs and if I was selling a system and advertised it 

I***** 3 Gig Processor
A*** Motherboard
250 Gig W****** D******* Hard drive SATA
3 Gig H****** Branded DDR
S****** DVD Writer
W****** V****** Home 

it would be Daft !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

agree over hyped marketing better and easier products on the market ,


----------



## mattjonescardiff

TriBorG said:


> Just been to the web site looks good still I cannot believe the Z**** has to go on I say there MUST be enough other products to use I would stick the Z**** products where the sun does not shine and use something else If more and more people stopped using Z**** then sureley that must hit them in the pocket you do not see any other manufacture doing this
> 
> I work in PCs and if I was selling a system and advertised it
> 
> I***** 3 Gig Processor
> A*** Motherboard
> 250 Gig W****** D******* Hard drive SATA
> 3 Gig H****** Branded DDR
> S****** DVD Writer
> W****** V****** Home
> 
> it would be Daft !


I am moving away from Z**** now, tending to favour Dodo Juice etc. I completely agree with your comments though.



al_lotus said:


> I'm going to be changing my car soon, and if the paintwork is a bit more than i can handle confidently i think i may support one of you Welsh boys and get myself a proper correction detail done. I come down to Cardiff fairly regularly so its a good excuse!


What cars are on the shopping the list Al? Do share...........


----------



## al_lotus

Just ordered a Golf Mk 5 GTi in black  Looks to be in mint condition in fairness to the previous owner, and the paint certainly looked in better condition than some of the new cars sitting there.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^^^^very nice. Mk5 Gti - best golf ever? Quite possibly........

I've just got home from North Wales in a 08 Passat 2.0 TDI hire car with the DSG gearbox. Really nice ride and the round trip, plus driving around Porthmadog for 3-4 hours, only used £40 of fuel. Amazing.


----------



## 3dr

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> just dont pi55 the neighbours off or things could get difficult , i think thats what 3dr meant


change of use on the house turning it into a business premises etc, and the waste situtation i meant  always someone waiting to kick you in the nuts


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

3dr said:


> change of use on the house turning it into a business premises etc, and the waste situtation i meant  always someone waiting to kick you in the nuts


yes thats what i meant with the possible phone calls from the council .
i do most of my detailing at the old mans house nice drive quiet cul de sac.
yet about a year or so ago i get a call from the council asking about what goes down the drains .
what they thought was to try and catch me out and say i worked from there , 
but when they accessed my web site failed to notice MOBILE, and quickly realised they had made a fxxx up , so although you think you know your neighbours , never underestimate them , talk to them nicely but ffs dont tell them what you charge


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

its only the pick ups i do there , 95% is at the customers home


----------



## hy-standard

Also from Wales well done on starting your business and the best for the future, got to say nice website very slick.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

hy-standard said:


> Also from Wales well done on starting your business and the best for the future, got to say nice website very slick.


Thanks for the that :thumb:

Welcome to Detailing World by the way.


----------



## buckas

> Where do you work?
> 
> I detail at my house in the bay area of Cardiff. If you drop your car with me its only a short walk to cardiff central bus/train stations, or I may be able to drop you home. Your car is parked safely on my driveway at all times but please note I do not carry any insurance.


Congrats on setting it up matey, hoping to do the same soon, best of luck etc :thumb:

But one thing I would have 100% before even starting taking bookings for cars is Personal Liability Insurance, no chance I'd even start offering car care as a business without it, especially the types of cars I'd be working on - too much of a risk + liability if I damaged a car.......also probably loses you some business because people aren't prepared to leave their car somewhere for a day or more uninsured for such cover

not having a go, just a note which will no doubt supress the amount of business you have

drew


----------



## Glossmax

So you decided to keep going then Matt.
Well done and good luck.


----------



## Scud

buckas said:


> Congrats on setting it up matey, hoping to do the same soon, best of luck etc :thumb:
> 
> But one thing I would have 100% before even starting taking bookings for cars is Personal Liability Insurance, no chance I'd even start offering car care as a business without it, especially the types of cars I'd be working on - too much of a risk + liability if I damaged a car.......also probably loses you some business because people aren't prepared to leave their car somewhere for a day or more uninsured for such cover
> 
> not having a go, just a note which will no doubt supress the amount of business you have
> 
> drew


Liability Insurance will only cover things such as " people tripping over your cables etc ".... wont acually cover damage to a vehicle


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

thats just the point scud , it only takes one person to trip over a hosepipe or in this weather freezing run off to kill his business before its started .
simple signs like you see in the supermarkets when the floor is wet , might sound trivial , but it the little things that dont get sorted can bite your ar5e .
plus if a customer asks for proof of insurance, all things that should be in place in my view before starting
gas man comes to your house youd want him to be corgi registered


----------



## 11068

Insurance is a huge must these days. I have public liability £2m as well as a separate policy that covers potential damage to customer vehicles, plus also van and equipment insurance.

Not cheap but a real must.


----------

